

Waza - Heroku developer conference - $300 - Feb 28 - cr4zy
https://waza.heroku.com/2013

======
robbiet480
Is this for developers with apps running on Heroku or developers of Heroku
add-ons and such? I think it's the former, but I am not sure.

~~~
fizx
It's a general-purpose web developer conference put on by Heroku. Last year
was the most ridiculous conference I've ever been to (it had a sake opening
ceremony, catered sushi, Rob Pike, and a rock concert)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDbzpZS_gg>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz4EHZufii0>

------
shawndrost
I went last year -- it's a very high quality, general-interest web engineering
conference.

------
raverbashing
I have a personal view on conferences

The higher level the issue debated, the less value there is in a conference
(higher level - not necessarily 'closer to the metal')

As such

Python conference - sign me up! Django or Pylons conference - ok Pinax
conference - don't waste my money

Because it gets more specific, less flexible every time.

A conference on CSS/HTML5? Looks cool. A conference on LESS? C'mon

Especially for $300 dollars

------
rurounijones
You got to hand it to Heroku for their site design.

I particularly like their understated google map marker as the icon to click
to find the location.

------
perlpimp
Where is the schedule? am I missing something?

------
wavesounds
$300 to go see this joker? <https://waza.heroku.com/2013/speakers/aaron-
patterson>

Have these people lost touch with the value of money? If Im paying $300 for
one day I better learn a shit load not have to listen to some dude bull shit
me about his "street dance offs".

I mean maybe that guys actually legit and is just trying to be funny. But im
honestly frustrated at how expensive all these conferences are, for a free
lance/startup person its way too much.

~~~
emperorcezar
Heh. I think it's funny that you think $300 is a lot. I'm in the mid-west and
$300 is still not a lot for a one-day conference.

~~~
dagw
$300 is cheap for a conference where great speakers give great talks about
about focused topics that are relevant to your career and/or interests. $300
is expensive for a conference where some "cool" hackers spend the day cracking
in-jokes and showing silly slides.

~~~
emperorcezar
Then you obviously think this conference isn't for you. Too bad you can't just
accept that, not by a ticket, and leave the judgement at home.

